
AngularJS 1.3 released, discontinues support for Internet Explorer 8 - tilt
http://blog.angularjs.org/2013/12/angularjs-13-new-release-approaches.html
======
bananas
Fine with that. IE8 is EOL next month with the death of XP. Vista+ will take
newer browsers.

Vista is stuck on IE9 but after that its IE11 for all.

~~~
sbegaudeau
Internet Explorer 8 shipped with Windows 7 too so it should be supported until
January 2015 (2020 for the extended support). It can be an issue for corporate
applications.

------
px1999
Am I missing something? This is a post from Dec 2013. 1.2.14 still looks to be
the current version of Angular. There was a commit today on Angular's GH
removing IE8 from their test configuration which implies that 1.3 is going to
be around really soon, but there doesn't seem to be a release build at this
stage.

TL;DR: wrong title?

~~~
imdsm
This confused me for a while as well. If this is old news, why is it here? I
thought it was new _s_.

------
magentaplacenta
I think I've just been Angularick rolled.

